# `- Old School Film Study Videos - The Tao of Roberto Duran



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Great thread.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ive seen Robinson ko Graziano hundreds of times,only now i noticed how Robinson created that opening by left hooking Grazianos left hand out of the way,Wonderful


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

1. An awesome thread Theron.
2. I never tire of Foreman-Norton. George was just perfect that night.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

I just watched the rumble in the jungle vid, question: what was Ali saying to Foreman during the clinches, it really looks sometimes like he's talking


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> I just watched the rumble in the jungle vid, question: what was Ali saying to Foreman during the clinches, it really looks sometimes like he's talking


17 seconds

I remember George also saying that Ali was saying is that all you got


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Theron said:


> 17 seconds
> 
> I remember George also saying that Ali was saying is that all you got


Thanks, :rofl "This is the wrong place to get tired"


----------



## Mugshot (Jun 11, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Ive seen Robinson ko Graziano hundreds of times,only now i noticed how Robinson created that opening by left hooking Grazianos left hand out of the way,Wonderful


Same here. It's the same thing Louis did to Braddock.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks! Good vids. Especially like the ones about The Rumble. Shows the relevance of skills that aren't necissarily text book.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Theron said:


>


I started a thread on this video this morning after being impressed watching the video last night. I stupidly forgot all about this thread.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Theron said:


>


When he turns Moore and drops him on the ropes, Jesus that is beautiful.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

First part kinda the same as one of his others but second part with Fullmer is new


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Wonderful @Theron .Thank you.:clap:

What was the top one mate? Saying it no longer exists on my phone.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


>


Aw man that was brilliant. @Bogotazo.That leaping jab of Marvin's was one of the things I had in mind when we talked about doing the thread about lesser discussed signature moves.
Theron pushing hard for a slot on my Xmas card list with this shit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Aw man that was brilliant.
> @Bogotazo.That leaping jab of Marvin's was one of the things I had in mind when we talked about doing the thread about lesser discussed signature moves.
> Theron pushing hard for a slot on my Xmas card list with this shit.


Oh man I gotta check this out later.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Wonderful @Theron .Thank you.:clap:
> 
> What was the top one mate? Saying it no longer exists on my phone.


Think it was the Hagler one? Not showing up for me on here anymore


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

I'm enjoying this thread so much Theron....those subtle tactics that Foreman uses against Frazier remind me to some degree of the tactic used by Max Baer vs Max Schmeling...I watched that fight the other day and noticed that in close quarters, when Schmeling attempted to get inside, Baer would put his right hand on Schmeling's next and spin him into the ropes. He did this several times and rather quickly...it definitely upset any hopes of Schmeling in establishing any headway in approaching Baer.
What I would request of you, if possible, is to make some more of these vids...featuring other type fighters...other styles...like spoilers; i.e, Sammy Angott, Fritzie Zivic, ....defensive type spoilers like Jimmy Young....feature the subtleties of Emile Griffith, Carlos Monzon, Dick Tiger (for instance, his fights with Jose Torres),...in other words, I'm enjoying the footage of Duran, Ali and Robinson, but they're the "pretty" fighters, the darlings of most boxing fans. Other type fighters, like the ones I mentioned, are unfortunately less heralded by the denizens of forums like ours...these fighters also worked a special magic...subtle techniques that enabled them to win many a fight. Just a request..don't know who would put together videos of these fighters...some of you are quite talented with making tribute vids...just sayin'...


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

The economy of Mantequilla Napoles is *poetry in motion*...an often trite, overused term, but not in the case of Napoles.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Nice vid, first part about using their weight against them when coming forward was something I remember John Garfield saying Ray Robinson told him.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DharmaBum (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful. I never get tired of watching Leonard-Tendler. Great job keeping this thread hot.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Theron said:


>


Ive always found Ali's footwork a bit bizarre from technical standpoint because of this. While did move well laterally, his movement was exaggerated and unnecessary at many points.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------

